# 1942 Elgin Deluxe - Or 1941 Funky Factory Build & Odd Color Combo



## hcdsign (Jan 9, 2016)

Here is my 1942 Elgin Deluxe, or so it appears.  The more I dig into it, to rustore it, the more it seems to be a funky factory built bike.  Is it a prototype 1941 build?  It has a 1940 Morrow bump rear hub, Mussleman front hub, Chrome fender over fork fenders, ect.  The stem appears to be factory painted white, and the motorcycle styles bars factory painted red (bars avail 1941 Elgin Collegiate)  Before the question is asked, the white areas on the front of the bars is reflective tape that someone applied along time ago.  I did not continue to clean up the stem & bars , because I am at a cross roads right now, on if this thing is correct.  All of the parts show the same age & condition, so that leads me to believe that it is correct, or possibly modified early in life with all different Elgin parts.

It would seem that technically all of these parts are incorrect, but at the same time they are all period correct Elgin parts, with in a year or so.


Has anyone seen a Elgin in this configuration?  Not sure what to do at this point, do I finish the current build, or find parts and make it correct to the 1942 Elgin Deluxe build???

Thanks for any input that may be given!!
Howie


----------



## Kato (Jul 16, 2016)

Info towards.......or at least a pics possibly adding to 

 the mystery


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 17, 2016)

This is an old pic of my 40-41 Elgin. More than likely, this is what yours started life like. Seat, and rack, on mine were incorrect when found, but everything else is there. Sorry, can't supply any better pics at moment, because it's torn down and we're working on it.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 17, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> This is an old pic of my 40-41 Elgin. More than likely, this is what yours started life like. Seat, and rack, on mine were incorrect when found, but everything else is there. Sorry, can't supply any better pics at moment, because it's torn down and we're working on it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 340635



Want to sell the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 18, 2016)

I love all the crazy colors combos the Elgin used back then


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 18, 2016)

mazdaflyer said:


> Want to sell the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Hey there MF, if I did that then I wouldn't be able to finish the bike. Sorry, no.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 18, 2016)

Ya, Chris. If only the old boy would have left this one alone! Cool wine base, with cream scallops under that god awful green on this one.






Robertriley said:


> I love all the crazy colors combos the Elgin used back then


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 18, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Hey there MF, if I did that then I wouldn't be able to finish the bike. Sorry, no.



Understand, never hurts to ask. Thanks, original paint looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Sep 14, 2016)

Does anyone know what kickstand / stand should go on these.....? I have a 39 and have seen both the drop-stand and the regular style mounted to the frame although that one mush be a special kind due to the frame style where it would mount.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 14, 2016)

Not sure this helps but heres mine. Was told it was a 42 and also a 41! Literature from 42. Either way, i love it!


----------



## Kato (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks - that's about what I've found also - could be either. Mine is a 39 - pic after 15 min clean up and period blackwalls added.
I think I'm going to end up selling - just too many right now.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Kato said:


> Does anyone know what kickstand / stand should go on these.....? I have a 39 and have seen both the drop-stand and the regular style mounted to the frame although that one mush be a special kind due to the frame style where it would mount.



Saw this and saved it...and just listed: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/very-clean-murray-elgin-dual-bolt-kickstand.97036/


----------



## Kato (Sep 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Saw this and saved it...and just listed: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/very-clean-murray-elgin-dual-bolt-kickstand.97036/
> View attachment 361286





I found that same pic and saved it........Thanks for the lead but unfortunately price too much vs. what I'll probably get out of the bike.
Gonna post up bike in the next coupel of days along with a coupkle early prewar tanks - teens Exselsior and Mead Ranger.
Thanks again !!!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2016)

Kato said:


> I found that same pic and saved it........Thanks for the lead but unfortunately price too much vs. what I'll probably get out of the bike.
> Gonna post up bike in the next coupel of days along with a coupkle early prewar tanks - teens Exselsior and Mead Ranger.
> Thanks again !!!



Do you have anything to trade?


----------



## Kato (Sep 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Do you have anything to trade?




Good idea Chris but probably not - my parts are pretty generic.
I'll check just in case and get back to you if I think I have anything worth while that would work for you.
Probably just gonna sell the Elgin as-is along with the 2 tanks, maybe the 30" ladies Elgin and early 30's German Adler / thin the mini herd to build my bike funds back up.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2016)

Yah, if you are selling it, I'd just leave it be


----------

